# From New York City to Montréal.



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

In July and August we travelled in 4 weeks from New York City to eastern Canada. We first stayed in Brooklyn, took the Amtrak-train to Niagara Falls Ontario jumped on the Via Rail train to the Canadian capital Ottawa, continued east to Quebec-city and ended our journey at Montréal. 

Don't expect a detailed travel report, but lots of pictures of fantastic places.

On a day like this we start at Ground Zero, as a tribute to all the victims of this terrible terror.










































































This damaged work of art moved from WTC to Battery Park.










Lower Manhattan.


----------



## eastadl (May 28, 2007)

ha I just did almost the reverse 3 weeks ago. Took the Amtrak train from Montreal to NYC. Hudson River is very beautiful, even as far as the outskirts of The Bronx. Look forward to more pics


----------



## tomeeek07 (May 3, 2011)

Great pcs! I Love NYC
BTW God bless the lost souls in WTC


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you guys.

From Lower Manhattan we walk to Battery Park, the most southern point of the island.
































































At Battery Park millions of tourist get on the boat to Liberty Island  and Ellis Island each year.































































































































Back to Manhattan.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice photos.....thanks.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Upper East Side & Fifth Avenue:


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## Sir Costa (Jul 26, 2005)

Awesome! More pics!


----------



## nedolessej197 (Oct 24, 2006)

excellent


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you very much guys! 

The Metropolitan Museum of Art:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Roof terrace of the museum:









































































Back inside:


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

The presentation and framing is quite good. Keep up the good work. When is the best time to visit the museum to avoid the crowds?


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

wow this is one great photo collection.
thank you for sharing them.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great shots from NYC, Benonie; i will wait to see the rest of photos kay:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Thanks guys!



rychlik said:


> When is the best time to visit the museum to avoid the crowds?


I read wednesday is the best day to visit museums. But it's best to buy your tickets in advance, so you do not need to queue. Or buy a New York Pass which is cheaper and faster. Once inside the museum it doesn't feel crowded at all.

A traditional thunderstorm over Upper East Side:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Wow! Seriously good pictures. I thoroughly enjoyed my little snapshot visit to New York ( I've yet to visit!).

Even though we are all familiar with NY through film & cinematic representation, your photos really conveyed atmosphere and something of the spirit of the place.:dance2:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Where are the Montreal photos?


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

I arrived from NYC some weeks ago. You captured the atmosphere of Manhattan well!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Thank you!



openlyJane said:


> Where are the Montreal photos?


At my hard disc! :colgate:

Seriously, they will come at the end of this little tour, which will bring us from New York to Niagara, Ottawa, Quebec and finally Montreal.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Fifth Avenue and Midtown East.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Great work Benonie!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

More great photos. I look forward to the rest of the tour.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks!

The Empire State Building.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Incredible aerial shots.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

*Chinatown:*






















































































































































































The shrinking *'Little Italy'*:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

wow! wonderful photos.
how big is your zoom to get a close-up detail of the Chryler?


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you.

It's taken with a 720 mm lens, which means prox. 30 X optical zoom.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

*Central Park and Upper West Side.*









































































Strawberry Fields Memorial





































Dakota Building.



















American Museum of Natural History.


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Amazing stuff Benonie, as always!

Keep them coming :cheers:


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

great! great! great!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks! Thanks! Thanks! :cheers1:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

A very touching memorial to the victims of 9/11 from the people of Liverpool. Have you seen my pictures of the Strawberry Fields gates on my Liverpool thread?

Strawberry Fields was a childrens' home until 2005. It started off its life as a victorian merchant's home, and was later bought by the Salvation Army to use as a home for children taken into care.


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

Great quality, like always Benonie! I can't wait to see your view from rural America. I also hope you will post some pictures of the train and the railway infrastructure. The states are not that famous for passenger trains, as far as I know. It would be interesting to see if this is true


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

nice style of shooting , love the tour and and the pics , especially the ones with the cars in the rain. What camera do you use?


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^
This rather cheap Fujifilm HS10



Wapper said:


> I can't wait to see your view from rural America. I also hope you will post some pictures of the train and the railway infrastructure. The states are not that famous for passenger trains, as far as I know. It would be interesting to see if this is true


I'm afraid I will dissapoint you a bit. I have some pictures of trains and rural areas, but not so many... But I've maid a little film with my camera, I've mixed it and will post it later.



openlyJane said:


> A very touching memorial to the victims of 9/11 from the people of Liverpool. Have you seen my pictures of the Strawberry Fields gates on my Liverpool thread?


No, but I will look for it on your Liverpool-thread right now. 

*Brooklyn.*

We rented a flat in Brooklyn, at Henry Street, Carroll Gardens. 










View from our roof terrace.










Manhattan, seen from our terrace.










Brownstone houses.



















Downtown Brooklyn.






















































































































Colombia Street Waterfront District, Brooklyn:






















































































































We'll take that bridge tomorrow.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Do you have any images of the new urban park/garden - that was created on the overhead railtrack, that runs through the meat-packing district?

I've yet to visit New York - but this fascinates and appeals to me.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

You mean the famous 'High Line'? Unfortunately not. It was on our _'to visit'_-list but we didn't make it. Too much, much too much to see and to do... But there well be a next time, that's for sure.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Nice shots, NYC looks good!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

New York, in spite of its mass and density of population always strikes me as a friendly place? Would I be correct? Do people talk to each other?

Your photos convey a certain warmth and intimacy.

I, generally, do not like very large cities- because they are often impersonal & positively unfriendly. I do not like London for this reason - and have never had any desire to visit Paris or Berlin. Rome looks interesting though!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I don't usually like mega-cities - but New York, I want to visit - it just has 'something'.


----------



## rickytico (Aug 30, 2011)

AWESOME PICTURES!!! Incredible definition, details and quality!!
NOBEL PRICE FOR YOU!!!


----------



## Assemblage23 (Jan 6, 2008)

This thread is/will be fantastic!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you very much, friends! :cheers1:

Manhattan view from Hudson River:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Back to Midtown West:








































































































































It's getting dark, so it's time to return to Times Square.


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

That penultimate picture in the twilight is just brilliant.


----------



## Dallas star (Jul 6, 2006)

Any pics from the top of the rock?

Lovely as always


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ No, we only went up the Empire State Building.


Wapper said:


> That penultimate picture in the twilight is just brilliant.


Thx! It's one of my favourites too. 

Walking back to Times Square, this time in the dark.


----------



## -nixon- (May 14, 2009)

Best pictures of NYC I have ever seen before, keep it up....


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

So thrilling! Love it!


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

I am enjoying this thread a lot.:cheers:


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks for a gr8 photo thread :colgate:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

My pleasure!

It's time to leave lovely NYC... but other fine places are waiting to be visit. 
We take the Amtrak-train to Niagara Falls at NY Penn Station:









































































Driving along the Hudson River. All pics taken from inside the train, so quality is not at its best... 























































Albany NY:










Changing a broken locomotive at Albany-Rensselaer train station.
































































Almost in Canada!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Railwaybridge over the Niagara River, the border between the USA and Canada.



















Around Niagara Falls railwaystation.




























Pretty vacant?




























Let's stay optimistic and take the bus in to town...









































































Fall's highest.




























Okay I admit, that's not the beautiest part of the city.


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

wow! anoather set of great shots.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you. Unfortunately the weather was kinda grey, but I tried to make the best of it.


----------



## 600West218 (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks for the pics. They are great shots though it is too bad you didn't get more pictures of Upstate New York. The trip through Upstate was more than 400 miles (600 kilometers) long. 

The first suspension bridge is the Bear Mountain bridge. That is 40 miles north of NYC.

The steel rail road bridge is in Poughkeepsie which is 80 miles north of NYC on the Hudson River. 

Then you have some pics of Albany New York, the capital of the state of New York. The tall white office tower houses various state offices including the department of health. It is part of a large office complex but that is the only building you got a picture of. It is the tallest building in New York State outside of New York City.

Then the picture above the words "almost in Canada" is part of downtown Rochester, New York. You were still 60 miles (100 kilometers) from the border at that point. Rochester is one of the old decaying industrial cities of Upstate and home to Eastman Kodak, Xerox, Bausch and Lomb among others.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Hey, thank you very much for the additional information! kay:

Sorry I didn't post more pictures, but it's not easy to take good pics from a moving train . So most of them failed a bit. Near the border we also past Buffalo, but the sky was cloudy there and I was sitting on the wrong side of the train.


----------



## IrishMan2010 (Aug 16, 2010)

Great photos Benonie! I hope you enjoyed your trip, looking forward to the rest of the photos!


----------



## manrush (May 8, 2008)

Gorgeous photos, as always. I like how this last set was very travel diary-esque.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you guys.

Entering the touristic zone of Niagara Falls...































































































































hno:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Yes, I agree - not on my to visit listhno: Interesting, nonetheless.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Of course we didn't visited Niagara not for this crap, but for the impressive, thundering waterfalls. 



















The highrises on the American side, doesn't look much better than the Canadian ones.




































































































The shuttle bus along the Niagara Park.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Niagara Railway Station, early in the morning. Train to Toronto and further to Ottawa: 























































Toronto:










CN Tower near Toronto Union Station.



















Further to Ottawa:














































Ottawa railway Station:


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Great pics benonie! Intereasting to see how small Ottowa railwaystation looks for a city that size.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I don't want to go on about Liverpool - but!!!

Liverpool, really, *is *the British city which has the most transatlantic feel. I recognise Liverpool in some of your shots, especially the ones of Ottawa.

Canada has those big open skies!


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Great photos as always


----------



## Mustaa (Sep 5, 2009)

Amazing! Can't wait to see more.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks guys!



joshsam said:


> Interesting to see how small Ottowa railwaystation looks for a city that size.


Train travel is less common in northern America than in Europe. Cars, planes and long distance buses are more popular. 

So we arrived at the rather small and cosy capital of this great country: Ottawa.

Downtown Ottawa:























































OC Transpo:





































STO-buses from neighbouring Gatineau.
































































Rideau Canal


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Those French "accents' are very strong; especially in the third photograph. 

Looks very liveable.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Indeed. That's the _Chateau Laurier_, a hotel in French castle style.
But lots of the architecture on Parliament Hill is British, like the Houses of Parliament itself.

And of course:


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

I was just in Niagara Falls. What was your impression? I know in some parts it has that run down American feel to it. The other tourist spots feel like Vegas.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

So far, your shots Benonie are really very nice; keep them coming


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ I will Christos, I will! 



rychlik said:


> I was just in Niagara Falls. What was your impression? I know in some parts it has that run down American feel to it. The other tourist spots feel like Vegas.


We had the same impression. I think it's better not to stay in the city too long. Just visit the falls and surrounding area for some hours and than drive further to real cities or nature parks. We arrived by train in the evening and stayed in Niagara Falls for 2 nights, before taking the early train to Toronto. Fortunately we had a good hotel at the edge of town.

More Ottawa. Some more pics from the center, but we cycle to the 'countryside'.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Ottawa looks lovely with that wide, languid-looking river.


----------



## Wimpie (Sep 20, 2010)

Great thread, I especially liked all of your subtle refferences to Belgium in the New York section 

Ironic actually, the master of the best Brussels thread on this forum travels all the way to Northern America... just to take more photo's of Brussels


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Thanks for the nice compliments. Believe it or not, but today I was in Brussels at those two places on the pictures! Unfortunatly I didn't thought of taking the same pictures from exactly the same spot... but I did photograph the same buildings without thinking about this ones.

But there were quite a lot of modern Belgian artists in the New York museums, both MOMA and MET: Van de Velde, Broodthaers, Tuymans, Ensor, Delvaux, Margritte... and of course the old Flemish masters like Rubens, Breughel, Van Eyck etc...

I think you will like this one too:










The funny thing is, I once lived next to the Antwerp Royal Museum of Art on the second picture.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

openlyJane said:


> Ottawa looks lovely with that wide, languid-looking river.


That's the Rideau Canal on the last serial of pictures. It leads to the majestic Ottawa River:






















































































































On the other side of the river we notice the concrete blocks and splendid museums of Gatineau, which is in the province of Quebec. But we'll visit Ottawa's sister later on.


----------



## IrishMan2010 (Aug 16, 2010)

:applause:Fantastic photos, keep them coming!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Glad you like them! Thanks!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

That is a very normal overseas perception, due to the international dominance of the American multi-media. I've even read in prominent London newspapers when they confuse Canadians or Canadian events with American. There seems to be a bit of a fuzzy grey area when it comes to perception of Canada, but we have plenty of our own Canadian stars right here in Canada, too, as well as the Hollywood ones that people assume are Americans. We are neighbours, and we are similar... but we are not identical!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

openlyJane said:


> What would you say are the main cultural differences between Canada And the U.S.A?


The funny thing is a collega asked me the very same question just before we left to the USA and Canada. Only now, 4 months later, I can answer him.
Thanks guys! kay:


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

Taking a break from my travels to see your beautiful updates!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Love the pics, especially the set on # 154.....thanks.:cheers2:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you!

We take the Orléans-Express for a three hours ride to Montreal. 

Orléans-Express at Gare du Palais in Quebec:



















Montréal!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## CurioCity (Sep 28, 2011)

love it..I had great moments there, thanks Canada


----------



## georgekemka (Jul 6, 2011)

Very good photos


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Very interesting! 

I know that the official language is French - but is that really the case? Does everyone speak in french?


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

^^ About two-thirds of Montrealers have French as their mother tongue. The other one third are either Allophones (immigrants from countries were the language was not French or English), or Anglophones. Some areas of the city are more French speaking than others; Westmount is the traditional Anglo bastion, but in other areas you rarely hear English being spoken. Downtown on the sidewalks you hear a mix of French and English, because many Montrealers have at least a basic (if not fluenty bilingual) conversational level in both French and English. Pretty much anyone who works in the service industry downtown is bilingual, but firstly you have to know French as it is the basic operating language. You would hear much more English being spoken in downtown Montreal than in Paris, or Marseille for example.
Quebec City is a different kettle of fish, however, and well over 90% of the people have French as their mother tongue. You will find a much greater percentage of people there who do not speak English than in Montreal.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

^^Thanks for the response.


----------



## Ste (Sep 11, 2002)

This is a great thread.

I've been to both New York and Montreal and absolutely loved both cities. I loved New York for the obvious hustle and bustle, tall buildings, architecture etc... 

I think what you find is that although Montreal is a huge city, the people are extremely friendly, a lot more so than places like New York, London etc.

Being from Liverpool I sadly couldn't speak a word of French and was surprised at how widely it was spoken. Everyone I met was fluent in English though.

I stayed at the Queen Elizabeth Fairmont in downtown Montreal. Absolutely stunning.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks for the information and nice comments friends! 

I agree about the friendliness of Montreal (and Canadian) people, but I loved most American people I've met for that also.

Some more pictures of central Montreal:


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

Nice Montreal!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

It sure is! :cheers:


----------



## Johnny Blade (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice shots of Montreal.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Thank you!  More Old Montreal:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Your pictures are very atmospheric.

I've never been sure what to make of Canada - how to identify it as distinct from the U.S.

I usually choose to go to places with a distinct identity, and Canada has confused me.

What I have gleaned is that it is similar to the U.S, but without some of its excesses?

It certainly has some very attractive cities.


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

^^ Canada is distinct from the US, you just have to go there and you'll 'feel' it.

Like others have said, there a similarities, which are expected from the same region, just like say Aust and NZ, but there are also distinct differences, and I think for a large part it lies in the mentality of the people, which stems from the education Canadians receive, along with its dominant bi-cultural and celebrated multicultural identity. Some people in Europe who have lived in Canada, have even described it as an American country with a European mentality, implying its more liberal attitude and leftist political leanings. Perhaps that's going too far, but policies such as the recognition of same-sex marriages etc does put it in the more progressive social-sphere, a la countries in northern Europe, Scandinavia etc. 

If you have seen Mike Moore's _Bowling for Columbine_ documentary where he does a scathing critique of US gun culture, he follows an African-American man from Detroit who takes a trip across the border to Windsor in Canada, and he asks him why do you come here and the guy replies, 'because I can just be'. In other words there's a less feeling of edginess and a perceived threat by others because of the colour of his skin, he feels freer. Canadian cities have less of a reputation for violent crimes, including gun offences and thus a better general standard of living, amongst the top in the category of world's most liveable cities. This stems from Canada's progressive social policies where the disadvantaged are better looked after, as opposed to the US where govt is seen as intrusive and made to play a lesser role in social and other policies. However, I've read that with the re-election of a right-wing Canadian govt in power now, some of this liberalism has started to wither. I don't really know how true this is. 


Anyway, great photothread, most enjoyable. :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

^^Enlightening answer :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice pictures from Montreal: so much world, so little time, & even less opportunity!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ The world is small... but too big to see it all!


----------



## manrush (May 8, 2008)

What a great saga. Looking forward to your next photo journeys.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Thanks, here they come. We continue our cylcle trip along Saint Lawrence River, passing by, over and under some gorgeous bridges!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

At Longueuil we cross the Jacques Cartier Bridge, the second busiest bridge in the country. 





































On Saint Helen's Island we take a little break at the Biosphère.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Crossing the Pont de La Concorde, back to the city center:














































Habitat 67


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I really like crossing rivers on bridges - on foot or in a vehicle.


----------



## Kolini44 (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you so much for your pics. I've been living 2 years in Montreal, which is one of the greatest in the world in my opinion. Infortunatly, I can't find the pics I've made years back... Thanks again, and waiting for the following ones!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

It's a great city indeed. My little son even liked it better than New York, but I suppose that's because we did cycle in Montreal and unfortunately not in NYC. 

Anyway, more is yet to come soon.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Always check your thread for updates. Montreal is one of favourite places on earth. I'm dying to go back for a visit.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Great photos Benonie...thanks for sharing.:cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

My pleasure and thank you guys! :cheers2:

Back in the city, cycling through the business center:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great images from Montreal.


----------



## Sarcasticity (May 21, 2005)

May I say this is the Best Thread in this subforum? Amazing pictures!

I also had a tour of the Eastern parts of US and Canada back in late October. We almost had the same identical routes. I live in NY, and our tour went all the way to Upstate New York, Niagara Falls, Toronto, Ottawa, Montreal and lastly Boston. Looking at your pictures made me relive that time and I really did enjoy looking at your photos as some of the sites you captured, I've seen myself. 

I'd like to add that I think the Eastern part of America (the continent) is just ahead in terms of history, culture, architecture and everything else. 

I know French is an official language of Canada, but are they also on signs in other provinces like Saskatchewan or Alberta? I assume they don't have a significant number of French speaking people? Also, I'd like to add that from what I observed, and wondering if you also observed it, is that Native American culture is also very strong in these parts. I remember going to many souvenir shops in Canada and a lot of them were native products, even in Quebec City


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Nice pictures! Love your thread!


----------



## Jennifat (Aug 7, 2005)

Sarcasticity said:


> I know French is an official language of Canada, but are they also on signs in other provinces like Saskatchewan or Alberta? I assume they don't have a significant number of French speaking people?


You will see dual English/French signs all across Canada, because it's federal law. Also, all product packaging in stores is in both English and French.

There are actually Francophones all over Canada, not just in Québec. There are several Francophone towns in Manitoba, and even an entire district of Winnipeg (St. Boniface) is largely French speakers. New Brunswick also has a large number of Francophones, and there are several in Ontario as well.



Sarcasticity said:


> Also, I'd like to add that from what I observed, and wondering if you also observed it, is that Native American culture is also very strong in these parts. I remember going to many souvenir shops in Canada and a lot of them were native products, even in Quebec City


In Canada they refer to them as First Nations or Aboriginals/Natives instead of Native Americans, and they're a big source of pride for the country. I'm obviously not a Canadian, but based on what I've seen, it seems like they have a very similar relationship (good and bad aspects) with their aboriginal peoples to the US. Lots of their First Nations citizens live in poverty and have major problems with drug/alcohol abuse, just like in the US.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ I had the impression Canadians like the culture of the First Nations, though the aboriginals themselfs are the poorest people of the nation...

And yes, we've bought some native souvenirs. 



joshsam said:


> Nice pictures! Love your thread!





Sarcasticity said:


> May I say this is the Best Thread in this subforum? Amazing pictures!
> 
> I also had a tour of the Eastern parts of US and Canada back in late October. We almost had the same identical routes. I live in NY, and our tour went all the way to Upstate New York, Niagara Falls, Toronto, Ottawa, Montreal and lastly Boston. Looking at your pictures made me relive that time and I really did enjoy looking at your photos as some of the sites you captured, I've seen myself.


Thanks! :cheers1:

I would have visited Boston too, but we took the plane back to Europe in Montreal, so we didn't make the whole 'circle' of a roundtrip. But being a real "Cheers"-freak, next time I gotta go there too! (I don't care that soap is recorded in Hollywood )


----------



## Kolini44 (Dec 28, 2011)

I just love pics #6 and the last one
May I say I'm a bit jalous of doing the same trip? Thanks again for your great work


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

My pleasure Kolini and thanks for the comment! :cheers1:


----------



## Sweet Zombie Jesus (Sep 11, 2008)

Amazing thread! Wierdly the architecture of many buildings in central Montreal seem similar to those in my home city, although there has a been a long history of massive Scots emigration to Canada, which likely explains it, unless both cities got the same influence from somewhere else.


----------



## SPQR (Aug 25, 2007)

Benonie said:


> My pleasure and thank you guys! :cheers2:


I took an almost identical picture:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Even the motorcycle is there! :lol:



Linguine said:


> beautiful, very nice pics....:cheers:


Thanks Linguine.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

More views from the Mont Royal:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Elevated viewpoints over cities are just beautiful - very special.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

I agree Jane. It's always nice to have a mountain in your backyard. :cheers:


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Great stuff here, keep it up


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Luv this city. Cheers


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Back downtown:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Almost at the end of our trip...


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2012)

You have some great angles and compositions here, well done mate. I adore the Ferreira building, I could live there  Thanks for all the updates mate.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks Sydney. And yeah, Ferreira is a fantastic colorful place in a somewhat grey office district.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

great coverage of the city.
I like the Plateau-Mont-Real - is that the oldest area?


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

capricorn2000 said:


> I like the Plateau-Mont-Real - is that the oldest area?


No, the oldest area is near the old harbour, on and under Place Royal. There's a stunning archaeological museum on the_ 'birthplace' _of Montreal. This multimedial, historical gem is partly underground, where you can see the remains of the old town on the 
site itself, where the past relives. 

Highly recommanded!!!

Some pictures of the underground museum 'Pointe-à-Callière':


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

http://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g92/Benonie/Canada/Montreal/MontrealBen5229.jpg

I like this picture- the colours and composition.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks. I loved that one too. :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Mary, Queen of the World Cathedral:


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

Nice shots. It must have been a really memorable trip for you.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

It sure was! :cheers:


----------



## oceanmdx (Dec 18, 2004)

A few pages back, someone asked about the cultural differences between the US and Canada. 

In the US, those who can donate a lot of money to politicians have a lot of influence on the political system. In Canada, the influence of money on the political system is far more restricted.


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Thank you for sharing all those interesting photos


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

:cheers:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful and warm pics on this thread...thanks for sharing.:cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

My pleasure and thanks! Almost back at the airport...


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Montreal-Trudeau Airport:






























:wave:










Thanks for watching and all the nice comments! :cheers1:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

A really artistic set of pictures. Thanks


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

And thank you Jane! :cheers1:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

To finish this thread, I've mixed some short video's I had taken during the trip. They're all made with my photo camera while moving by train, bus and bike, or just while walking the street. So quality is rather inferior.


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

^^ I enjoyed your video :cheers:


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

The video was incredible! It is a little odd that you didn't seem to stop in Toronto, but it is still a great tour.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2012)

I really enjoyed the video Benonie and it is such a shame that this thread has come to an end  I look forward to more of the same from you


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Thank you for watching and commenting fellows! :cheers:


Nouvellecosse said:


> It is a little odd that you didn't seem to stop in Toronto.


Yeah, I know. But we had to make some difficult and painfull choices and couldn't visit every big city in the region. But maybe next time?!...


----------



## Kolini44 (Dec 28, 2011)

OMG I so much loved your pictures, video and comments
Thanks again for making survive my great souvenirs from those 2 great cities
Where's your next trip? Europe?


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the very nice photo series...kay:


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

wow, this is one great photo tour of cities I love to visit.
likewise, I enjoyed watching your video.
you're one of the best.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

A great video - and what a trip! Thanks for the images.


----------



## JoseRodolfo (Jul 9, 2003)

Great thread!! It worth to see once more!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ I'm glad you liked it. Thanks! :cheers1:


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

Montreal looks like a very liveable city. From the pictures it's hard to assess its size.


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

Seems like there's a pretty good selection of pictures! I rather enjoyed visiting Montreal myself and it is the only city featured in the photos that I visited. Montreal seemed very different from Nova Scotia. Jarringly so in fact. Toronto seems very similar despite being further away.


----------

